# Kindle press conference



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

OK, the announcements should come tomorrow.  Since I'm not invited to the press conference, who would disseminate the details first?  Which web site or forum?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a sticky by Harvey in the "Lets Talk Kindle" thread that will be monitoring the announcement. May want to check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There will also likely be live blogging on engadget and other tech blogs


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be updating this thread regularly tomorrow, and it will be open for members to share the excitement starting tomorrow morning:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.0.html

Join the party!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .and the chat room should be open too: http://www.kboards.com/chat.php


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- What time in California tomorrow (9/6) will the announcement take place?  Just want to be one of the first to get the specs (if their server doesn't crash with the hoarde of anxious buyers!).

  ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

10:30 pacific time.


----------

